# tappen crappies



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

just like willie b,nailed some really nice ones tonite. just got home at 4 am. 16 crappies from 10 to 141/2 in.fished from dark till 3. good nite and its still 68 degrees. we also got one white bass at 13 inch.all others were trown back for next year.good nite indeed. shore fished too!


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

take me take me he he he 

lets hook up i finsh up thrusday afternoon then off 4days 

pm me an we'll hook up 

went this mornin only got 2 1 16''walleye an a 15''smallie
early hit it at 7am now working at moms house
going 2 try this afternoon is the wind slows below 50mph lol

mrtwister_jbo


----------



## WillyB (Apr 7, 2004)

Good job there Husky!! It was a beautiful evening. I went back out this morning for about 3-1/2 hrs until the wind threatened to blow me right off the lake. The crappies weren't as aggresive as saturday but still managed about 15 - 6 were nice keepers. Also caught 2 nice gills and a small white bass. All came on charlie brewer slider heads (weedless) - dragging them through the timber. Don't know when I'll get back out again - why do we have to work??


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

willie...just be glad you can still work,i d never thought in my lifetime i wish i was still working.....but remember to enjoy every hour you can.


----------



## WillyB (Apr 7, 2004)

Ya know, Husky, I try to keep a good attitude about work but admit its a losin battle. Been at the same place now for 34 years and have just grown tired of it. I know I should appreciate it. I take it by your post that your unable to work? Sorry to hear that Husky. Sure agree with you though - enjoy every hour you can. I just have to work on the work thing.


----------



## catfishcraig (Apr 7, 2004)

nice catch husky, when ya gonna get out to coreys tourneys? i cant make the first one but maybe the may one. also id love to come down and catch them darn crappie you catch i always hear about them see the pictures but never go down and try lol


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

come on down the motorhome is at cripple creek so there is you bed. crappie are on now so come on down.


----------

